# Windows Rolling Down Automatically



## Ryderfish (Jan 27, 2006)

I know, I know...if I hold down the lock button on my remote the windows and sunroof will roll down. But I have noticed that sometimes when I get out of the driver's seat and need to get something out of the back seat, I hit my unlock button on my remote one time to unlock the rear doors...sometimes the front and rear windows will roll down about five inches. I am not holding down any buttons, just a quick tap of the remotes unlock button and the windows roll down slightly. At first I thought it was my imagination, but it has happened many times now and the last time it happened I just tapped the unlock button and watched the front and rear windows roll down a bit. Has anyone else experienced this? Can anyone tell me what is going on? By the way, mine is a 2002 530iA


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

Ryderfish said:


> I know, I know...if I hold down the lock button on my remote the windows and sunroof will roll down. But I have noticed that sometimes when I get out of the driver's seat and need to get something out of the back seat, I hit my unlock button on my remote one time to unlock the rear doors...sometimes the front and rear windows will roll down about five inches. I am not holding down any buttons, just a quick tap of the remotes unlock button and the windows roll down slightly. At first I thought it was my imagination, but it has happened many times now and the last time it happened I just tapped the unlock button and watched the front and rear windows roll down a bit. Has anyone else experienced this? Can anyone tell me what is going on? By the way, mine is a 2002 530iA


Well ... my guess would be that the BMW driver door was unlocked already so when you tapped teh unlock button it started to unroll the windows. Does it happen if you lock the driver door first ?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

There may be a very thin German worker trapped in your door!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

This happens on our E39 as well... if you push the "unlock" button twice too quickly, it will do it... There was a software upgrade (IIRC) but it would have cost $$$, so we decided against it... just try not to press the button twice in rapid succession... Give it a second between pushes... :thumbup:


----------



## Ryderfish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks guys...yeah thats when it happens...when I press the button twice in rapid succession and the driver's door is already unlocked. It's the strangest darn thing. Thanks for the comments


----------



## Ryderfish (Jan 27, 2006)

The theory about the thin German worker trapped in my door is also plausible. I thought I smelled the odor of bratwurst emanating form my door panel!


----------

